# dome light bulb?



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

What kindof bulbs or bulb are in the domelight in the 200sx?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DE3175 is they part number











that should what it look like


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

I thought they were 3022 bulbs.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Screw that crap  ! I wired in an M6 bulb up there! 18w will melt your eyeballs  ! Okay, maybe not, but it is crazy bright and easier to find in goofy colors.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it not 18.. it 10.

the part number is from sylvania


----------

